# Your Biggest MI Largemouth



## gone4nhour (Mar 17, 2005)

my largest 22" & 21" smallmouth


----------



## Carolina Chip (Feb 2, 2005)

Hey all:

I caught this one in Clarkston, MI last July. She ended up being the largest recorded DNR catch and release for Michigan 2004. She was 26.25 inches long. I would have loved to have caught her "Pre Spawn" for a couple extra pounds.

-Chip


----------



## ranger06 (Jul 26, 2004)

24 in smallie abotu 6.5 lbs 28 ft of water I will have a pic soon, largemouth, had a set of 5 lbers on a northern lake this past summer in a tourney


----------



## icefishermanmark (Mar 2, 2005)

3 years ago I caught and released a 22 inch 7 pounder on a private lake in my neighborhood. Got him through the ice. Talk about a shocker.


----------



## duckman5 (Aug 28, 2003)

20" 4lbs. That was a fun fight. Caught him on a bettle bait I think its called. We were fishing for pike in a small lake and hooked into him.


----------



## SpartanAngler (Mar 11, 2003)

My largest was this summer, Trolling at night I honestly dont remember the length I want to say around 20"-22" but there is a picture in my gallery if someone could post it for me. 

P.S. could someone post how to put the pictures into a post, I am in college and cant even figure it out. Thanks

-SpartanAngler


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

Ive gotten some big largemouth in michigan waters, but i dont think i have broken 7lbs yet. I dont usually take the time to measure them, and I release 100% of the bass i catch. My best smallie is hangin on my wall right now and is probably the only bass i have ever killed. 22.5 inches and just over 6lbs, caught her opening weekend about 6 years ago sight fishing.

heres a few nice ones over 20inches i boated last summer...


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

My biggest MI Largemouth came out of the lake I live on (only 46 acres) that is chocked full of "buck bass" (10-12 inchers). Caught her on a Skitter Pop two years ago this June. 22.5" and 6.5# 

Here's a pic.


----------



## thornapplelkbanjopicker (Feb 22, 2005)

We used to fish this no-name lake in Kalamazoo county that was full of pike, you could legally get into it off of the road, but the landowner on the other side was convinced he owned the entire lake. Last time I fished it I got a 22" bass, 2 slashed tires, and 1 nasty note on the windshield!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Probally not the biggest bass in the lake but i thought it was a nice one - 23 in 5+ pounds ( est. ) Caught on a live pike minnow. -- Released


----------



## rasmas (Jan 12, 2005)

my biggest is 25 and 23 one came out of freska lake in rockford the other one came from nunya lake lol.:lol:


----------



## Natlight (Feb 6, 2004)

2004


----------



## hungry hunter (Jan 11, 2005)

my biggest has only been 18 inches but my biggest small mouth was 24 in I didnt have scale but has was a heavy one


----------



## fishing addict (Mar 15, 2003)

Is that one of those beer can lures?
Must have been trick,fishing that lure through the ice.


----------



## Can't Touch This (Dec 31, 2002)

That would be this brute taken on Kent lake, i think, 2 years ago.....


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

4 1/2 lbs.


----------



## TopGunner22 (Dec 17, 2005)

sorry buddy but there is no way that is 26 inches


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

My largest was 23 inches and about 15 inches around and going by a fish weight calculator 7.8 lbs. I once had two 6lb in the tank at Cabela's. All of these where caught out on Lake Eire.

Smallmouth wise biggest on the fly was 20.5 inches long and 15 around that went 6.7lbs

On regular gear 7.2lbs via a stren digital scale about 8 years ago while fishing with my brother. We had a 5 lber hit him in the head when we where motoring up river that day also.:lol:

I get a number of smallies and largemouth in the 5 to 6lb range every year.


----------



## Bailipanga (May 8, 2007)

Last year in Florida on Lake Toho..never put it on a scale, but prob between 6 and 7 lbs....The other is my dads it went 8.25


----------



## Stumpy Fish (Apr 13, 2005)

I caught a 21 inch Largemouth at the now closed Timberwolf Campground in Genesee County in 1993. I had it mounted. Does anyone know if that size qualifies for the state master angler patch and is it too late to request one?


----------



## KI Jim (Apr 14, 2004)

23 1/2" on a Jackson County Lake. Caught it on a plastic frog while fishing from a cheap ($7) little Explorer 1 person raft in mid July last year.


----------



## fowlmen-too (Apr 21, 2008)

20 inches biggest LM didnt weigh it..a couple 19in smallies 19 3/4 biggest what a thrill to catch them


----------



## dannym (Jan 5, 2011)

22.5" largemouth released into silver lake, washtenaw county. summer 2007


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

You have to catch the fish and turn in the data the same year to get into the master angler program.


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

My biggest largemouths were nothing really special, about 4lb/ 19 inch or so, caught while fishing in _pike_ tournaments. 

I've caught way more and bigger smallies, up to 22.5 inches. One out of season fish caught last year while pike fishing in the early spring may have been bigger than that. 

Moral of the story: if you want big bass, fish for pike... :lol:


----------



## bucknuts33 (Mar 5, 2006)

My biggest was caught opening day 2005.. A stump pile Foote Dam Pond. Measured 23.5 and girth of 17".. never got weight


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/526/medium/Camping_Pics_2005_194.jpg


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

6.2# at Fletchers a few years back. Have a c&r Master Angler for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fishingliving (Dec 16, 2010)

Largest in Michigan I have caught is only 5.5# but below is a picture of a 9# out of lake Okeechobee, Florida


----------



## hooked4life (Aug 16, 2009)

Here is my biggest caught in spring of 2009 on a 13" Grandma jerkbait pike pattern, while fishing in lenawee county. Measured 24.75 inches long and 8lbs 6ounces. Big baits=Big Fish


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

hooked4life said:


> Here is my biggest caught in spring of 2009 on a 13" Grandma jerkbait pike pattern, while fishing in lenawee county. Measured 24.75 inches long and 8lbs 6ounces. Big baits=Big Fish


 
BBBBBBBEAST!!!!! That is the biggest legitimate bass I've ever seen in MI! Nice fish bro!

I pulled a few nice fish when I went after bass more. I've caught several in the 22" range, with my biggest coming while pike trolling in April. I bet it was 7 lbs. It was bigger than any of the fish pictured below (2 @ 22 and 1 @ 20)


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

22" from upper Cooke pond on a spinnerbait hit on the drop. I never weighed it, popped the hook and sent it back. One of the hardest fighting largies I've ever caught and a beautiful looking fish.


----------



## frablrecon1 (Jan 27, 2010)

23.3/4" 6 pounder. On a small private lake by Baldwin. Fishing for pike in the middle of November. 20lb test with a steel leader and a number five mepps. fishing from shore. He was in a pile of submerged stumps and roots.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

hooked4life said:


> Here is my biggest caught in spring of 2009 on a 13" Grandma jerkbait pike pattern, while fishing in lenawee county. Measured 24.75 inches long and 8lbs 6ounces. Big baits=Big Fish


Or perhaps I should say, if you want big bass, fish for *muskies. *

What a *Pig!!!* Great catch!


----------



## Redone (Jan 16, 2010)

fishinthed said:


> Or perhaps I should say, if you want big bass, fish for *muskies. *
> 
> What a *Pig!!!* Great catch!


This.

I spent about a five year period in my youth visiting my grandparents on Lake Skegemog.

We caught a *sickening* amount of +20" and +6lb bucketmouths trolling for musky with believers and large creek chub pikies including a taped +24" monster that had to go at least 7.5 pounds (we had lines painted on the ribs of the boat to mark 20" and 24" as the pike limit changed). My grandfather consistently threw all of them back - overgrown bluegills he referred to them as.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Caught several between 20-24" in one trip on a C&R Quality fishing lake in Crawford county......But I was more impressed with the 12"+ gills there. It was killed off and replanted several years ago, About time to go back.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

This one went at least 4#'s.......right behind my house.......at the roost........Mack








My friend Dans son.......


----------



## sea nympho (Aug 7, 2006)

22.75" ... 6lb2oz. 

It lives above my fireplace now.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

My largest was 25" caught out of a pond in livingston co.. My largest smallie was caught out of Elk Lake in TC.. That went 7lbs..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

nice pics and nice bass all !
Mine was a 21.5 " on 4 lb. line and jointed rapala trolling for walleye at night on devils lk. and 2 days before legal so back to the drink !
The funny thing is and common to this thread too was the fact of catching bigger smallies than largemouths which i had done too on lk. erie !...23 and 24 "

i have caught many 30 inchers that i did not see and broke my line ! .....oh ya those was probably carp .... hey we can dream right !?!?


----------

